

Code_swarm: An experiment in organic software visualization - drawkbox
http://vis.cs.ucdavis.edu/~ogawa/codeswarm/

======
drawkbox
This shows the dedication to projects and what it takes to make a language.
Guido was pretty much alone for 5+ years early on in Python with Jack of
MacPython downstream until at least '95 '96\. Guido put in 5+ years not even
knowing where Python would go just that it needed to be.

[https://vimeo.com/1093745](https://vimeo.com/1093745)

~~~
bjwbell
Interesting. I wonder with github today projects gain contributors
significantly earlier, since doing a PR on github is soo much easier than
contributing to a project in the days before github.

------
akersten
Another interesting visualizer is gource[0] - here's an example video[1].

[0]: [https://code.google.com/p/gource/](https://code.google.com/p/gource/)

[1]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_02QGsHzEQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_02QGsHzEQ)

~~~
rw_grim
I highly recommend gource. Since it's at least somewhat maintained (last
commit was 9 months ago) where codeswarm hasn't been touched in 6 years...

------
escherize
This is from the UCDavis vidi lab [1]. It is a group of software engineers and
researchers who work on scientific visualizations like op.

1\. [http://vidi.cs.ucdavis.edu/](http://vidi.cs.ucdavis.edu/)

